# ProLift with Bosch 1617



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me if the Bosch 1617 router using the Benchdog Prolift and Benchdog provided adapter spacers allows for above table bit changes the way the Porter Cable unit does?

---Mark


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark, welcome to the Router Forums.


----------

